# fish mysteriously dying?



## autumnwhiteee (Nov 22, 2016)

I've had about 4 fish die within the last month or so and I dont have any affordable fish stores in my area to buy testing strips or anything. It all seemed to start when I added a new plant in the water. Water sprite i believe it was. It ended up dying. I have 2 pieces of medium/large driftwood in there as well, so the water does have tannins.. and i read that can lower the PH? I have a pregnant fish in this tank right now and Im worried that she and her fry will die so please reply asap... Its a 30 gal aquarium and I have 7 swimmers, 1 pleco and 1 catfish so I dont see it being ammonia poisoning. Please help!


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

could be the remaining fish is what the tank can support.


It would be nice to have some test results and to know which fish died and which are still surviving.




If the fish that died were say neon tetras, you might check kh and gh. In my experience those fish need softer ware ie lower kh and gh. But even that was so the fish would live for years not weeks or months.


If pH is low that would indicate high CO2 which will be helped by live plants.


I find it interesting the plant(s) died. Try some anacharis and see if that lives in the tank.


I think you will find that with live plants balancing and stabilizing the system, the fish will be much healthier.


just my shots in the dark


and worth all of .02


----------



## autumnwhiteee (Nov 22, 2016)

I do not have anything to test my water with, though I am hoping to pick a liquid kit up soon. I had 3 mollies, 2 dwarf gourami, 1 striped raphael catfish, 1 juvenile bristlenose pleco, 2 glass fish, 2 angelfish and 2 juvenile german rams. 2 of the mollies died, and both of my gourami died.


----------

